# POTUS, FLOTUS, SCOTUS κ.λπ.



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

Σε σειρά που παρακολουθούσα πρόσφατα, ο μυστικός πράκτορας λέει κάποια στιγμή: «Κινδυνεύει ο ΠΤΗΠΑ;»

Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που συνάντησα αυτή την απόδοση για τη βραχυγραφία/ακροστιχίδα POTUS = President of the USA και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι με έκανε να διστάσω για μια στιγμή, μέχρι να συντονιστεί αυτό που διάβαζα με αυτό που άκουγα. ΠΤΗΠΑ; Πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ; «Γιατί όχι;» σκέφτηκα.

Όμως, τι θα γίνει με άλλες δύο παρόμοιες συντομογραφίες που έχω υπόψη μου:

FLOTUS = First Lady of the USA, που υποθέτω ότι κατά την ίδια λογική θα αποδώσουμε στα ελληνικά ως ΠΚΤΗΠΑ (ε, ναι, δεν είναι εύηχο σαν το αμερικάνικο).

SCOTUS = Supreme Court ... > Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο, ΑΔΤΗΠΑ; Έλεος!

Πειράζει που δεν μου αρέσουν αυτές οι αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά;

Ξέρετε άλλα αντίστοιχα ==TUS;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Ακόμα και η απόδοση του POTUS, στα ελληνικά θα ήταν λίγο πιο διάφανη αν γραφόταν ΠτΗΠΑ. Όπως ΤτΕ ή ΠαΣοΚ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

...
Oυ πρώτους (πουλίτ'ς), η κυρά τ' (η πρώταινα) κι οι ανωτάτοι δικασταί τ'ς. 

Άλλο σε -tus και σχετικό, αλλά μάλλον λεξιπλασία:
SCROTUS 
1. Acronym for "Supreme Court Republicans of the United States"; based on similar acronyms for Supreme Court of the United States SCOTUS and President of the United States POTUS. 
2. Masculine form of the Latin adjective meaning "of or like a scrotum."
_Antonin Scalia is a SCROTUS. 

Potus__, in vino__ flotus__,__ scotus fuscus__. 
Ε, κβο βάντις παλικάρι αγκαλιά με το__ σκουτάρι__; Hic! _


----------



## pidyo (Sep 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΠΤΗΠΑ; Πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ; «Γιατί όχι;» σκέφτηκα.


Γιατί στην περίπτωση του Μπιλ Κλίντον θα οδηγούσε σε politically incorrect σαρδάμ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 26, 2012)

Όμως, θα μπορούσε άνετα να παραλειφθεί το ΗΠΑ, μια και είναι γνωστό σε ποια χώρα αναφερόμαστε. Οπότε θα είχαμε: Π = Πρόεδρος, ΠΚ = Πρώτη Κυρία, ΑΔ = Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο.

Άλλη πρόταση: Αντί για ΗΠΑ, Αμερική, αφού συνήθως, στην καθομιλουμένη ταυτίζονται. Οπότε θα είχαμε: ΠΑ = Πρόεδρος, ΠΚΑ = Πρώτη Κυρία και ΑΔΑ = Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο. Αν έπρεπε να το αποδώσω σε υπότιτλο, αυτό θα έκανα.

Τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ ποια ήταν η αντίδρασή μου όταν είχα δει το POTUS για πρώτη φορά, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι. Δεν αποκλείεται να τυραννίστηκα λίγο στην αρχή με το ερώτημα αν είναι η λατινική προέλευση τού _potty_. Πάντως, αν για τους Αμερικανούς αυτά είναι γνωστά και πετυχημένα ακρωνύμια, επειδή εμείς δεν πρόκειται να καταφέρουμε τίποτα αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά, ας μείνουμε καλύτερα στα «ο Πρόεδρος», «η Πρώτη Κυρία», «το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Γιατί στην περίπτωση του Μπιλ Κλίντον θα οδηγούσε σε politically incorrect σαρδάμ.


:lol:


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

....
“Excuse me, sir. Seeing as how the VP is such a VIP, shouldn't we keep the PC on the QT? 'Cause if it leaks to the VC he could end up MIA, and then we'd all be put out in KP."

[video=youtube;H_aiDDU5z18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H_aiDDU5z18[/video] 

Αν έρθει εγκαίρως η ΓΜΤΠ από το ΣΤΦΤΠΓ, θα καθίσουμε όλοι μαζί στη MΤΤK να δούμε την ΚΤΠΝΑΤΒΚ. Αν αργήσει, θα τη δούμε αύριο. Πολύ αργεί, ΓΤΦΜ. Ελπίζω μόνο ν' αξίζει, να μην είναι ΓΤΠΚ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Μια καλούτσικη ερασιτεχνική απόδοση που βρήκα:

Αφού ο Α.Π. είναι ΒΙΠ,
τότε η Π.Κ. να μείνει Α.Α. ...
μήπως την κόψει η Κ.Υ.Π.
και μείνουμε με τον Π. στο Χ.
:)


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

...
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στον κινηματογραφικό υποτιτλισμό και στο βίντεο (ναι, στη βιντεοκασέτα) υπήρχε το κλασικό «με τον Π στο Χ», γιατί θυμάμαι να το λέμε στην παλιοπαρέα εκείνη την εποχή σαν αναφορά στην ταινία (παρότι προϋπήρχε).

Πάντως, από εκεί:

Excuse me, sir. Seeing as how the VP (Vice President) is such a VIP, shouldn't we keep the PC (press conference) on the QT (on the quiet)? 'Cause if it leaks to the VC (Viet Cong) he could end up MIA (missing in action), and then we'd all be put on KP (kitchen police ή kitchen patrol).


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2012)

Μουσικό διάλειμμα με τους POTUSes.

The Presidents οf the United States of America - _Kitty_


----------



## Earion (Jul 29, 2016)

Απορία: αν εκλεγεί η Χίλαρυ Κλίντον POTUS, ο Μπιλ τι θα είναι; FGOTUS?


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2016)

Ή FPOTUS (Former κτλ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2016)

Άλλο ένα αμερικάνικο: SOTUS = State of the Union Speech (US presidential speech; also seen as SOTU)


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άλλο ένα αμερικάνικο: SOTUS = State of the Union Speech (US presidential speech; also seen as SOTU)



Also used as SOTUA: *the State of the Union address

*WTF? Are they unable to pronounce full words anymore? OMG! 

FATUS SUBITUS OLUS. ΓΤΠΚ.


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2016)

Κακώς ρωτάω, η απάντηση έχει δοθεί:



Earion said:


> *Why Bill Clinton Will Make a Great First Gentleman*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

